# Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei



## AUKMINI (7. April 2016)

*Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei*

Guten Morgen!

Folgende Ausgangslage:
Relativ neuer PC - ASUS Maximus VIII Impact, i7 6700 K, MSI GTX 980 Ti, 32 BG G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 Dual Kit, Samsung SSD 2 TB,
beQuiet! DarkPower 1000W Netzteil.
Windows 10 neu installiert... funktioniert...
alle Treiber (ASUS) installiert... funktioniert...
DANN weitere Software (ASUS) - wie z.B. die DeamonTools (u.a.) installiert.... jetzt geht der Ärger langsam los:

Windows 10 startet beim ersten Boot-Versuch nicht komplett durch - nur bis kurz vor der Anzeige des Bildschirmschoners, der dann per Klick 
zur Anmeldemaske wird. Die Anmeldemaske kommt also nicht mehr und auch das Bild kommt nicht mehr. Stattdessen wird der Bildschirm 
schwarz - HDMI no Signal wird gemeldet - der PC läuft aber weiter... Eingabe per Maus / Tastatur nicht mehr möglich (auch kein "blindes" Anmelden).
Einzige Rettung: Power Button 3 Sekunden gedrückt halten - PC geht aus... wenn man ihn jetzt wieder einschaltet, so bootet er ohne Probleme - Bildschirmschoner kommt - eine Taste Drücken - Anmeldebildschirm kommt - Anmeldung möglich...

Weitere Rahmenbedingungen:
Der PC wird über eine schaltbare Stromleiste mit Strom versorgt, die abgeschaltet wird, wenn der PC nicht genutzt wird (z.B. über Nacht).

Hintergrund: Der PC startet gern mal "unmotiviert", ohne dass man den Power Button drückt, von selbst. 
[Hatte hier erst die Windows Wartungs - Funktionen in Verdacht - eine Änderung an diesen Einstellungen hat aber Nichts gebracht dieses 
Verhalten zu ändern - WOL kann es auf die Ethernet-Karte auch nicht sein - die ist nicht verbunden; bleibt noch WOL over WLAN - nur hier 
habe ich bisher keine Einstellung gefunden, die dieses Verhalten erklären würde - weder im Router noch in den Einstellungen des WLAN - 
Adapters auf dem Board - im BIOS ist auch Nichts eingestellt (kein Autostart zu bestimmten Zeiten; keine Erlaubnis die Kiste aus der Ferne zu starten)]
Hier habe ich also noch keine andere Lösung gefunden als den PC wenn ich ihn nicht benötige von Stromnetz zu trennen.

Das beschriebene Phänomen (erster Boot bleibt hängen) tritt aber immer (nach einem Windows Shutdown) auf - sollte also unabhängig von dem 
zwischenzeitlich abgeschalteten Strom sein.

In anderen Foren war ein Zusammenhang mit den DeamonTools beschrieben - genauer mit einer Datei im Windows\system32 - Verzeichnis als Ursache für ähnliches Verhalten beschrieben - dem ist aber nicht so; jedenfalls hat es mir nicht geholfen - auch wenn ich die DeamonTools deinstalliert habe und die besagte Datei nicht auf dem PC vorhanden ist.

Den PC einfach mal neu installieren (und wieder viele Tage Arbeit investieren) will ich mir unter allen Umständen sparen - zumal auch ein "refresh" von Windows 10 keine Besserung gebracht hat.
Hardwaremanager ist sauber - Diagnose von Windows hat keine Probleme aufgezeigt.

Auch das Eventlog ist keine große Hilfe:
Einträge wie "Kernal Error - der PC wurde unerwartet vom Strom getrennt", wenn ich ihn nach dem Hängenbleiben dann per 3 Sekunden PowerButton drücken knallhart ausschalte, sind "normal" und zu erwarten. Es kommt also zu keinen Eventlog-Einträgen beim ersten (scheiternden) Boot-Versuch, die irgendeinen Lösungsansatz liefern würden.
Beim 2. (dann erfolgreichen) Boot, sind lediglich 2 Eventlog-Einträge von Interesse, die auf ein Problem mit dem WLAN-Adapter hindeuten (obwohl der neueste Treiber von ASUS - Qualcomm Atheros  im Einsatz ist) - man kann hier zwar noch in der (fehlerfreien) Hardware Device-Liste den Treiber erneuern und erhält dann von Microsoft eine dem Datum nach neuere Version (obwohl Datum und Uhrzeit der Treiberdateien identisch sind mit der Vorgängerversion), dies führt aber nicht zum Verschwinden der beiden Eventlog-Einträge nach einem erfolgreichen Boot.

Die Frage bleibt also:
Was könnte noch dafür verantwortlich sein, dass der PC beim ersten Versuch nicht komplett bootet und erst einen Kaltstart haben muss, bis man sich anmelden kann?

Ideen?


----------



## bschicht86 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei*

Ich würd abseits der Software mal auf die Hardware tippen, dass irgendwas im kalten Zustand noch nicht so richtig funktioniert (kalt = weniger Stromverbrauch; weniger Stromverbrauch = mögliche Unterversorgung)

Schraub testweise mal den Basistakt (damit sollte alles betroffen sein, CPU, RAM, etc.) um ein paar MHz runter und ebenso die Grafikkarte. Sollte das Problem dann immer noch bestehen, könnte man zumindest die Hardware ausschliessen.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei*

Software Problem - irgendeine Hardware kommt mit dem Win10 FastBoot nicht klar (was ja eigentlich ein erweiterter Ruhezustand ist). Fast Boot austellen sollte das Problem lösen.


----------



## AUKMINI (7. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei*

Vielen Dank für Eure bisherigen Antworten. Die Hardware im Moment wieder auseinander zu rupfen halte ich vorerst nicht für zielführend. Die mögliche Unterversorgung hatte ich auch mal im Verdacht - das Problem tritt aber auch auf, wenn ich nach 12 Stunden Dauerbetrieb den PC herunter fahre und dann wieder Starte (ca. 1-2 Minuten später - OHNE die schaltbare Steckdosenleiste genutzt zu haben) - 1. Bootversuch scheitert, 2. Versuch funktioniert.
Basistakt absenken hatte ich schon probiert - insbesondere wegen der verwendeten 2x16GB RAM, die 3200 können - wenn ich es auf "Auto" lassen, bekomme ich nur 2133 - da hatte ich schon viel rumgespielt - mit abgesenktem Basistakt und so weiter - ohne Erfolg / Änderung an dem "Doppel-Boot-Problem". Schlußendlich bin ich seit einiger Zeit wieder bei den Grundeinstellungen und "Auto"...
FastBoot ist eine gute Idee, ich hatte mir hier die Einstellungen zwar schon mal angesehen und Fastboot abgeschaltet - aber vielleicht hat es sich ja nach einem Windowsupdate wieder eingeschaltet; DAS werde ich mir genauer ansehen.


----------



## AUKMINI (8. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 bleibt beim ersten Boot hängen - nach Kaltstart funktioniert es einwandfrei*

O.K. - folgende Versuche von gestern und ihre Folgen am heutigen Morgen:
1.) Habe FastBoot abgeschaltet... danach war ich wieder in der Lage den PC 2 x hintereinander herunterzufahren und im ersten Anlauf wieder zu booten. Dachte schon: super - das war es...
2.) Heute Morgen noch schlimmerer Ärger... PC eingeschaltet... kommt bis kurz vor das Anmeldebild... bleibt stehen... No HDMI Signal detected... also ich wieder den PowerButton für 3 Sek. gehalten... PC aus... wieder eingeschaltet... sieht zwar so aus als würde er hochfahren... aber es kommt noch nicht Mal die BIOS / ROG / RAID - Anzeige... also wieder aus... wieder an... das Spiel 4 Mal... dann endlich Bios...
JETZT habe ich den Speicher [32 BG G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 Dual Kit] nicht mehr auf 3200 gezwungen sondern die Einstellung "Auto" gelassen... o.k. - Pc bootet durch... und ich kann mich direkt anmelden... dann nochmal der Test: Herunterfahren und wieder Starten... kein Problem... wieder im ersten Anlauf o.k....
Mal sehen wies es heute Abend aussieht...


----------

